

Spree 1.0.0 Released - glennwiz
http://spreecommerce.com/blog/2012/02/09/spree-1-0-0-released/

======
sheff
Its great that this project has finally hit 1.0 so that there is a Rails based
ecommerce engine available - I installed it recently to try it out. Two
caveats :

1) Works with Rails 3.1 , not 3.2 as yet, although this is on its way I
believe

2) More importantly, by default you need to set your online store to use ( and
presumably send your store data to ) Jirafe.com for analytics (
[http://guides.spreecommerce.com/release_notes_1_0_0.html#spr...](http://guides.spreecommerce.com/release_notes_1_0_0.html#spree-
analytics) ). This made me somewhat uneasy and it seems a bit pointless to set
this up as the default. I had a bit of a problem trying to replace the
Jirafe.com dashboard with the old dashboard (
<https://github.com/spree/spree_simple_dash> ) which I didn't manage to make
work immediately, probably due to some name changes in the gems .

------
zyang
Please remove the Jirafe default and make it a plugin.

